# Joey 10/18/20



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lil Sunday evening trip after Church. 3 fish for a 91lb total. Sunday would be the perfect day if it weren’t for Mondays.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Monsters Joey!!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What a day! You got it dialed in Joey. Have fun!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some big ol'gooduns !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> Sunday would be the perfect day if it weren’t for Mondays.


Mondays are for people who work.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it man!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i really wanna go fishing with u one day! Your like the catfish whisperrrrrr, I’ll pay for the gas and beer!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Mondays are for people who work.


I'm starting to learn to hate work. Think I'm growin ole.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Absolute GIANT blues. You are the man.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I'm starting to learn to hate work. Think I'm growin ole.


I'm way beyond that Skip. Nice catch Joey!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slobs."...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pigs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Dinosaurs!

Next.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The cat fish wrestler.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mighty fine, Joey. What were the weights on those slobs?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Mighty fine, Joey. What were the weights on those slobs?


49,36,&7


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a stud!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice cats!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------

